# need quiver input



## Mattyv97 (Mar 30, 2009)

*fuse*

i like fuse. i think they make a great product. but its your choice get one that fits you and your bow the best....


----------



## drayegon (Jun 9, 2009)

Mattyv97 said:


> i like fuse. i think they make a great product. but its your choice get one that fits you and your bow the best....



I ordered a Fuse today that is a one piece it clamp locks on to the Bow. Then If I take it off the bow I can clamp it to a leather mount that slides on to my belt. So I will have the best of both worlds I can clamp it to my bow or my hip or even to a tree with the right mount. I like the fact I can remove the weight from my bow. and yet when going through the brush I know where my arrows are. and yet if I am sitting or standing around I can clamp it to my hip.

Either way no noise ever.

dray


----------

